# Saw Cheese On Sale, Knew What To Do



## xutfuzzy (Sep 3, 2012)

It's funny how this site will change your shopping patterns.  I was sent to the grocery store for some flour, and only for some flour.  However, even though it was completely on the opposite side of the store, I somehow found myself strolling through the cheese section.  I noticed that many of the block cheeses were on sale for $1.79, so I bought one of each kind I could find.













2012-09-02 19.32.20.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 3, 2012






I was trying to dodge waves of storms from the remnants of Isaac, and that came later in the evening.  I was hoping for a 3 hour smoke, and that window of opportunity came around 8 p.m.  This meant that I was going to be up until 11, and would most likely open a bottle of wine in the process.  I knew that I had better draw myself a map to ensure proper labeling later.













2012-09-02 19.33.34.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 3, 2012






The only one I cut up was the Muenster.  Here we are, ready for the smoker.













2012-09-02 19.36.36.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 3, 2012






I used the cork from my bottle of wine.













2012-09-02 19.38.03.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 3, 2012






Bagged and tagged!













2012-09-03 02.01.18.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 3, 2012






This was my first time smoking cheese, and it came with a bit of a hiccup.  At 11:00, when the 3 hours was up, I walked down to retrieve the cheese.  I noticed not a bit of smoke. My AMNPS had gone out on me, about 1/2" into the deal.  STUPID STUPID STUPID!  I usually check every so often, but for some reason didn't.  So I re-lit the pellets and knew that now I was going to be up until 2 in the morning.  Luckily I have today off.  At 2 in the morning (after checking a LOT to make sure that smoke was still happening) I pulled them.  In that last hour, the temperature spiked and the cheese definitely became gooey/runny.  Dang.  I even had large frozen container of ice in the freezer specifically for cold smoking cheese and didn't use it.  Stupid wine.

Oh well, mark this up as a learning experience.  Still, the cheese was salvageable enough to package up and send to the fridge for a couple of weeks.

The details:

Smoker: MES40

Smoke Source: AMNPS, using 50/50 mixture of pecan and peach (I REALLY like this flavor combination)

Time: 3 hours

Temperature: Around 75, except for one spike that I happened to miss

Result: Rather large smile on my face


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 3, 2012)

Great use of the cork. I'll have to remember that as an excuse to open one next smoke. Lol


David


----------



## java (Sep 7, 2012)

great looking cheese,. it is quite strange the way a fellas shopping habit change.
the addiction to cheese is getting pretty strong at our house.
good job on yours


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice Thumbs Up
Now the weather cooling off its time to smoke some more cheese :yahoo:


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 7, 2012)

Great job on the cheese - congrats - now comes the hard part - waiting


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks good to me, 

I think everything was perfect...think about it, if everything went as planned there would not be an amusing story to tell your friends on SMF.

Trust me, people love to hear a good story, makes it less robotic and more human.

Keep the posts coming.

Ditto on the shopping habit, I always find my self being pulled in the direction of the meats, heck when I drive past Jetro, I can feel my truck pulling to that side.

Thanks for posting.


----------

